# New Guy Ironfly28



## ironfly28 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all!! 

My name is Frank. I live in sunny Southern California. I work with the MCAS El TOro Museum aiding in the restoration of a pv-1 Ventura, I also Work with the Fort MaCarthur museum and the USS Iowa. I will be dropping by from time to time to let everyone know about the goings on at these museums and try to source parts for our aircraft. We are looking for a Kingfisher to restore to Static display condition for the USS Iowa and we need a turret for the PV-1 at El Toro. I have an unhealthy obsession with wwii aircraft.I think I may be in good company here.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Frank. Please take photos of your work at the museum so we can drool to.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Yes, pics, please!! (_strapping on drool cup)_


----------



## Geedee (Jan 8, 2012)

> I have an unhealthy obsession with wwii aircraft.I think I may be in good company here



Dude...you is amongst friends here !!!

Welcome to the family Frank


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 8, 2012)

G'day Frank, welcome mate and yes please, lots of pics!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Frank, and welcome from England.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## ironfly28 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the Welcomes everyone!!.....Here's my first attempt at posting a picture....Condor Squadron Flying over the San Fernando valley.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking very good.

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Pompiliu92 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome Frank.
Greetings from Romania.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome from up north.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, I think I see Evangilder in the right hand plane!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from another sunny Southern California resident. 8)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2012)

Very cool! Welcome aboard.


----------

